# Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?



## DER AACHENER (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute #h 

Kann mir mal einer sagen wie das mit den KARPFENLIEGEN in limburg (Roermond) nun wirklich geregelt ist , weis nämlich langsam nicht mehr was ich glauben soll. Der eine sagt blos niemals mit nehmen und ein andere sagt kein Problem.Habe letztes mit einem Kontroleur gesprochenn der sagte
man kann sie aufbauen,Tagsüber lehne hoch und Fussteil eingeklappt,nachts wäre es egal mann sollte nur nicht drauf schlafen.Das gleich mit den Schirmzelten ,geschlossene verboten aber 2/3 Zelte ohne Boden wären erlaubt.Ich wäre für jede antwort dankbar.#6

MFG


----------



## Jaws (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*

schau mal hier:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm

vielleicht hilft dir die seite ja weiter!


----------



## DER AACHENER (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*

Steht nur was über Strafgebühren beim Ilegalen Campen drin.Hilft nicht wirklich weiter. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## totaler Spinner (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*

100% sicher bist du nur mit Angelstuhl und offenen Schirm. Alles andere ist Auslegungssache und wird auch von den Kontoteuren verschieden behandelt. In Limburg und vor allem um Roermond wird sehr viel und streng Kontrolliert.


----------



## gimli (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*



DER AACHENER schrieb:


> Steht nur was über Strafgebühren beim Ilegalen Campen drin.Hilft nicht wirklich weiter. Trotzdem Danke.



Wer mit offenen Augen durchs Leben geht, sieht oftmals mehr. |bigeyes



			
				Angeln in den Niederlanden schrieb:
			
		

> *
> NachtVISpas 2008, Verband Limburg*
> Quelle: Hengelsport Federatie Limburg, Anfang 2008
> 
> Keine Einigung wurde zwischen der Hengelsport Federatie Limburg und den Gemeinden erzielt. *Damit bleibt es bei dem Verbot Campingausrüstung am Gewässerrand aufzustellen oder aufgestellt lassen. Was auch für verschließbare (Angel)Schirme und Zelte gilt.* Weitere Informationen zur 'kreativen Übernachtung' kann man bei der Hengelsport Federatie Limburg erfragen.



Hintergrund ist, dass das WET van 25 maart 1994, houdende regels ten behoeve van de openluchtrecreatie (WOR) am 1.1.2008 ausgelaufen ist. Die Regelungen sollen jetzt dezentral über die regionalen Kommunen und Gemeinden in Zusammenarbeit mit den Sportverbänden geregelt werden. Eine regionale "Allgemeine Polizeiverordnung" soll es ggf. regeln. |rolleyes

Damit hat die Regierung in Den Haag ein neues, noch größeres, "Babylon" geschaffen, wenn es wie in Limburg keine Einigung gibt.

Vielleicht sollte ich das auf meiner Seite veröffentlichen? |kopfkrat


----------



## DER AACHENER (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*



gimli schrieb:


> Wer mit offenen Augen durchs Leben geht, sieht oftmals mehr. |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Obwohl ich jetzt mit offenen Augen durch`s Leben gehe, weis ich immer noch nicht was mit 2/3 Überwürfen ohne Boden ist, oder ein einfache Gewebeplan über den Schirm.


----------



## gimli (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*



> Zitat von Angeln in den Niederlanden
> 
> NachtVISpas 2008, Verband Limburg
> Quelle: Hengelsport Federatie Limburg, Anfang 2008
> ...





			
				DER AACHENER schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich jetzt mit offenen Augen durch`s Leben gehe, weis ich immer noch nicht was mit 2/3 Überwürfen ohne Boden ist, oder ein einfache Gewebeplan über den Schirm.


Ganz so offen können deine Augen wohl noch nicht sein, oder es fehlt dir an der nötigen Eigeninitiative dein Problem zu lösen.

Soll ich für dich dort anrufen und nachfragen? Was erwartest du?


----------



## DER AACHENER (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*



gimli schrieb:


> Ganz so offen können deine Augen wohl noch nicht sein, oder es fehlt dir an der nötigen Eigeninitiative dein Problem zu lösen.
> 
> Soll ich für dich dort anrufen und nachfragen? Was erwartest du?


 

Kannst du gerne machen, melde dich wenn du meine Nr. brauchst.

MIT FREUNDLICHEN GRUSS

DER AACHENER


----------



## dipsy (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*

Moin,

na ja, offene Augen sind wahrlich was anderes.

Dein 2/3 Schirm ist nicht erlaubt, genauso wenig wie eine Plane über dem Schirm. Ein NORMALER Angelschirm, sonst nichts.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## DER AACHENER (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*



dipsy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Na Ja, Offene Augen Sind Wahrlich Was Anderes.
> 
> ...


 

;+ 2/3 Schirm


----------



## dc1981 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*

hallo,

der schirm ist 1/3 offen und 2/3 geschlossen und das ist nicht erlaubt.
das heißt er muß von allen seiten einsehbar sein.
also nur den reinen schirm kannste nutzen aber keinen überwurf.

grüße


----------



## gimli (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenliegen Und Schirmzelte  Ja Oder Nein ?*



> na ja, offene Augen sind wahrlich was anderes.



@DER AACHENER

Das ist weder provozierend noch polemisch gemeint, aber nehme es so, wie es geschrieben wurde. Insofern nicht alle Dinge in den Niederlanden 100%ig gesetzmäßig geregelt sind, muss man lesen, lesen, lesen, seine Angelklamotten ordentlich beisammen haben, seine Papiere *sofort* vorzeigen, dann kann man sicherlich mit dem Kontrolleur über einen 2/3 Schirm diskutieren, ... und wenn *der* gut drauf ist, hat man kein Problem. Ansonsten hat man eines und zwar in der Interpretationsweise von illegalem Kampieren.

Gerade in Limburg, wie die neusten Neuigkeiten vom Angeln in den Niederlanden im Bereich der Maas wieder zeigen:



> Limburg-Nord - Am Sonntag wurden bei einer Kontrolle, im Rahmen des 'Maasprojekts', 77 Personen kontrolliert und es wurden 22 gebührenpflichtige Verwarnungen erteilt. Die Geldstrafen wurden erteilt wegen Übertretungen des Fischereigesetzes (10x), *illegales Kampieren (7x)*, offenem Feuer (2x), Übertretungen der Binnenschifffahrtpolizeiverordnung (2x) und Übertretung des Waffengesetzes (1x).


----------

